# Wiggle Stone



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I had the day off and decided to tie some flies... I made these guy up after reading and hearing about them. With the upcoming steelhead season around the corner, I tied the wiggle stone, a Greg Senyo production. Has anyone used these before because there sure is alot of hype!! Check them out and let me know what you think. These are on a size 10 scud hook.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Those Look Great!!!
... Funny i was just talking about those 4 minutes ago to Joey on his way down to the mad river!

Give us an update when you do get them little buggers wet!

Frank


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

I tied up a few last season (actually I tied them for Janus and never delievered them). I ended up fishing a couple of them in the ponds round here and they seem to catch fish. One thing I learned from fishing them though is to make sure the wiggle bodies and tied in as close to the thorax as you can. Otherwise, it will wrap around the hook bend. Here's a few that I tied last year. You can see that most have too much space between the thorax and bodies. These are pretty sad flies IMO, but I guess you gotta start somewhere. (Janus, we still need to get together so I can deliver some good ones to you!)



I also expiramented a little with biot bodies.




I also tied some in all peacock which I did not photograph. They've seemed to be the best for me, but I haven't tried any on the steelies (yet!)

LA, I really like your last one there. The laquered head looks great. Yours also seem to be much more properly proportioned. Nice!


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, The lacquered head is a new thing for me. I usually never use glue becasue of the smell... not sure if it really makes a difference or not. So I am still learning how much i need for good shine, it is also making me pay attention to thread control on the heads to get that smooth finish. Thanks for the feedback!
-LA


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Liquid Assets said:


> I had the day off and decided to tie some flies... I made these guy up after reading and hearing about them. With the upcoming steelhead season around the corner, I tied the wiggle stone, a Greg Senyo production. Has anyone used these before because there sure is alot of hype!! Check them out and let me know what you think. These are on a size 10 scud hook.


those look great how about a link with tying instructions/ materials


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ryosapien said:


> those look great how about a link with tying instructions/ materials


http://www.flyandfloatfishing.com/flytying/senyo_wiggle_stone/senyo_wiggle_stone.htm
Ask and ye shall receive! Sometimes.  

John


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

jojopro is right on! That is the site I used. Really the only diff. is that I used 6lb. fireline as my connection. Bit of advice...make sure the connection line is tied on top of one another and directly on top of the hook, that way you get a good wiggle! The ribbing is just flashaboo. Then I just use dubbing for the tail and thorax and a good thread base for the head. The tail I used a #14 6x long hook, why I had them I have no idea but work great for these guys. If I can help in any way let me know!! Thanks guys,
-Liquid Assets


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice tie! but I found that that I rather use tube flies in this way.

Here is a picture.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

flyfishdog, can you give the run down on that guy, I have seen tube flies and liked them, but never tied one. Looks good! Thanks,
-LA


----------

